# Motility Tube Placement



## smwaters (Aug 3, 2009)

We are placing motility tubes under fluoro guidance.  We are unable to find any information about the codes for placing the percutaneous transgastric motility tube and the rectal motility tubes.  Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated.

PROCEDURE:
Transgastric motility tube:

Contrast injection through the in situ GJ tube confirmed intraluminal position. This was exchanged for a motility tube using an exchange length glide wire under fluoroscopy guidance. The tip of the motility tube was beyond the ligament of Treitz.  The two proximal markers were positioned within the stomach. The tube was secured in place by the GI team

Per rectal motility tube placement:

A  5FKumpe catheter and Bentson guidewire were maneuvered per rectally into the mid transverse colon under fluoroscopy guidance. The Kumpe catheter was exchanged for a motility tube using an exchange length glide wire. Contrast injection confirmed placement. The tube was secured in place by the GI team.

IMPRESSION:
Successful placement of percutaneous transgastric motility tube and per rectal motility tubes under fluoroscopy guidance.


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 6, 2009)

smwaters said:


> We are placing motility tubes under fluoro guidance.  We are unable to find any information about the codes for placing the percutaneous transgastric motility tube and the rectal motility tubes.  Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> PROCEDURE:
> Transgastric motility tube:
> ...



I am not familiar with the term "motility tube" but the first procedure looks a lot like a gastrostomy tube replacement, ie 49450.

I don't know about the second procedure but perhaps an unlisted code would suffice such as 44799 Unlisted procedure, intestine.

HTH


----------



## smwaters (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks so much.  I definitely agree with those codes.  Apparently they are placing these tubes for another department to perform Motility Studies 91022, 91010, 91012.  I'm noticing that most of the time they are replacing an existing GJ with the motility tube and then the patient returns the next day for the reverse - motility tube replaced with GJ.


----------

